# Lunniey Luvs Moccachino with Tiramisu



## lunniey (Oct 19, 2008)

hi guys..
i'm new here..
but i think it's a unique forum.. I kinda like the coffee shop atmosphere in here.. it feels like u are really in a cafe 
Btw, let me introduce myself.. my name is Lunniey i'm from Indonesia.. i love to getting to know people from all over the world..
hmm,, what else..
ouw i forget to mention that i'm an IFNJ person 
i like to read, hear lots of music, 'n watch movies.. i also recently interested with anything about Japanese 
i think that's all.. i will add it later on


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

lunniey said:


> hi guys..
> i'm new here..
> but i think it's a unique forum.. I kinda like the coffee shop atmosphere in here.. it feels like u are really in a cafe
> Btw, let me introduce myself.. my name is Lunniey i'm from Indonesia.. i love to getting to know people from all over the world..
> ...


Greetings! Welcome to personalitycafe. Thank you for joining our forum. Your english is very good. Are you still living in Indonesia or do you live somewhere else?


----------



## cryptonia (Oct 17, 2008)

niice... I tend to like INFJs.

If you like Japanese stuff, are you an anime fan?


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I tend to like INFJs, too. I have known a few in real life and have befriended every one that I have ever met. I'll try not to be biased, even in a positive direction. A certain sort of Japanese animation has contributed to making my life miserable, but I will give you a chance anyhow. Even if you are interested in the Japanese, you probably don't like _that_ aspect of their culture. Welcome.


----------



## lunniey (Oct 19, 2008)

*@Lance..* thank you :laughing: actually my english are not very good, i tend to have a difficult time to find an appropriate words from what i'm trying to say in my head. but i guess following this kind of social international forum could developed my english 
Btw, i live in Indonesia for about..
all of my life ..
-kinda stuck- :mellow: but someday maybe i will go around the world .. it's really a nice site Lance, i'm getting cozy here.. 

*@Cryptonia..* no, i don't really like anime.. i prefer Jdoramas and Jmusic ^^ but hey nice to know u Crypto!

*@Snail..* oh yes. i have the same idea with u! i don't really like the aspect of their culture ^^ but i really interested learning their languange.. i'm not a really a japanese freak, but since i was little i was fascinated by the beauty and well-improved technology of their country. and i dreamed that someday i will go there..


----------



## smilyface (Nov 15, 2008)

I find the Japanese culture interesting too. Love their anime.


----------



## lunniey (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm not really a fan of anime.. but yes their culture are interesting ^^
anyway, if you like anime.. there are many of this forum member who were a fan of anime :happy:


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Ya. A lot of members at PersonalityCafe are into anime, especially the "T"s


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

MMMmmmmmm Tira Misu


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Lance said:


> Ya. A lot of members at PersonalityCafe are into anime, especially the "T"s


Yeah, rumor has it that there's even a thread about it somewhere.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

That thread is lost forever! It is all a myth! hehe:crazy:


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

What this one? - Anime Suggestions, by Trope


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

NephilimAzrael said:


> What this one? - Anime Suggestions, by Trope


Great post! I didn't know about that. I'm into anime myself; (By The Way) whats with the "especially the "T"s " comment?


----------



## lunniey (Oct 19, 2008)

LiamWolf said:


> Great post! I didn't know about that. I'm into anime myself; (By The Way) whats with the "especially the "T"s " comment?


that's just because most of them were T's :tongue: and iI guess it's surely are true..^^


----------

